# Hello from Tampa



## Jaliby (Dec 9, 2021)

Welcome mate


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard Will. Did you do any salt fishing while in T-Town? Lots of good spots in the refuge, but we didn't have snook as consistently as you do in Tampa. Some good places to hone your skills around Ft. DeSoto State Park.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## will98 (Dec 18, 2021)

@Zika Thanks for the suggestion. I did a ton of fishing while I was in Tallahassee, from Lanark to Aucilla, but I mostly stayed near the refuge. I love that area and it has some great fishing.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

Welcome Will! Despite going to the wrong school, go Gators!, I think you will find Tampa a premier saltwater fly fishing location. Tarpon are here year round and large ones are available at least 8 months a year and before our last red tide in a two month span I had heard of at least 7 bonefish (or one really stupid one) caught in the Sarasota Bay area . I mainly wade and the red fishing has been fantastic lately. Not to mention snook everywhere, so opportunities abound!


----------



## Alex Norris (May 2, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome to the area. I spent a lot of time launching out at the st. Marks lighthouse before we moved down here a few years ago. Shoot me a message if you ever want to get out for some fly fishing


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------

